# Which is the best B/w photography click?



## ryanchapman (Aug 11, 2018)

Hello Photographer,
Which is your best B/W natural photography click?


----------



## zim (Aug 11, 2018)

that is the spookiest tree I've even seen, where is it?


----------



## Click (Aug 12, 2018)

+1

Awesome. Very impressive tree. Beautiful shot, Ryan.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 12, 2018)

Hi Ryan. 
Did you really only want to ask Click the question, or is it open to all? 
Wow that is a fugly / scary tree. It is a nice photo though. 
I don’t think I have a b/w photo, and I don’t have the ability to look at a photo and think ‘that would be better as a b/w shot’ so it is unlikely to happen! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## ryanchapman (Aug 12, 2018)

Thanks for all. 

Please, share your best.


----------



## Ozarker (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 13, 2018)

Hi CanonFanBoy. 
Nice shot, I love the effect in the sky and on the water, but on my iPad the land looks incredibly dark, was this your intent or has something got lost in the ether? 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Ozarker (Aug 13, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi CanonFanBoy.
> Nice shot, I love the effect in the sky and on the water, but on my iPad the land looks incredibly dark, was this your intent or has something got lost in the ether?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


Yeah, the ground is very dark. It was mid-day and I had no filters so I exposed for the sky. Landscapes are hard for me.  I also didn't have a tripod so could not bracket at all. Now I have an excuse to go back. Planning on traveling for few months and living in the car. fun Fun FUN!!! Need to retrieve my tent and fishing pole from storage in Nevada.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 13, 2018)

Hi CFB. 
Given all the problems I think you pulled it off quite well, any one of the things you didn’t have would probably have helped, filter or tripod, but both would make it easier, now get yourself back there and make the shot right! 

Cheers, Graham. 



CanonFanBoy said:


> Yeah, the ground is very dark. It was mid-day and I had no filters so I exposed for the sky. Landscapes are hard for me.  I also didn't have a tripod so could not bracket at all. Now I have an excuse to go back. Planning on traveling for few months and living in the car. fun Fun FUN!!! Need to retrieve my tent and fishing pole from storage in Nevada.


----------



## filipe.ngra (Aug 13, 2018)

My Karmann-Ghia at nigh...


----------



## fentiger (Aug 13, 2018)

heres one from me


----------



## Click (Aug 13, 2018)

filipe.ngra said:


> My Karmann-Ghia at nigh...



Awesome. That's a beautiful picture. Well done!


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 13, 2018)

Hi Filipe.
A very nice shot, cool little car too. Is that a Canon I see in the right of the shot? 

Cheers, Graham.



filipe.ngra said:


> My Karmann-Ghia at nigh...


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 13, 2018)

Hi Fentiger. 
Nice shot. Spooky, yes but not as spooky as the first post! 

Cheers, Graham. 



fentiger said:


> heres one from me


----------



## filipe.ngra (Aug 13, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Filipe.
> A very nice shot, cool little car too. Is that a Canon I see in the right of the shot?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Yes it is cannon 

I have other photos in the same place. My classic Mercedes and a friends Alfa Romeo. Love the place...


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 13, 2018)

Hi Filipe. 
More nice photos, more beautiful classic cars. 

Cheers, Graham. 



filipe.ngra said:


> Yes it is cannon
> 
> I have other photos in the same place. My classic Mercedes and a friends Alfa Romeo. Love the place...


----------



## Ozarker (Aug 13, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi CFB.
> Given all the problems I think you pulled it off quite well, any one of the things you didn’t have would probably have helped, filter or tripod, but both would make it easier, now get yourself back there and make the shot right!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Ahhhh... to be back on the Redneck Riviera in the Florida Panhandle.


----------



## stevelee (Aug 16, 2018)

CanonFanBoy said:


> I also didn't have a tripod so could not bracket at all.



Bracketing when shooting handheld works fine for me. I usually don't zoom in to quite the final cropping to allow for less than perfect overlapping. Photoshop almost always can align the different exposures.


----------



## Woutje4 (Sep 7, 2018)

You've got a very spooky tree, great photo!


Here is one from me too


----------



## Woutje4 (Sep 7, 2018)

filipe.ngra said:


> My Karmann-Ghia at nigh...


Great shot!


----------



## Click (Sep 7, 2018)

Beautiful B&W.




Well done, Woutje4.


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Sep 21, 2018)

the march by joseph kelly, on Flickr

love b&w


----------



## ryanchapman (Sep 30, 2018)

filipe.ngra said:


> My Karmann-Ghia at nigh...


Also amazing of your work.


----------



## clippingsolutions (Mar 13, 2019)

ryanchapman said:


> Hello Photographer,
> Which is your best B/W natural photography click?
> View attachment 179636


This one is awesome Man


----------



## ejenner (Mar 15, 2019)

So I'm going with 'natural' meaning 'of nature', rather than looking natural. raynchapman's is both and really good.

The racetrack is so other-worldly I think B&W can be a good choice.


----------



## ejenner (Mar 15, 2019)

Woutje4 said:


> You've got a very spooky tree, great photo!
> 
> 
> Here is one from me too


I like this a lot becasue of the way it uses patterns to so very effectively isolate the subject.


----------

